# bidding commercial work?



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

Ok im ready for my bashings. But some real help would be nice. When you bid a commercial job, how do you get your money? Some say that you send a invoice each month until job is done. Enough to pay your men and materials etc for the month. Os that true thanks.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

If it is a large job yes bill out the GC each month for materials and labor done. Make sure you contact the GC and see what day their cut off time is for invoicing out is because if you miss their deadline you will have to wait another 30 days. Most GC bill out their clients once a month and will include your invoice into theirs. Just because you invoice them out don't always expect jonny on the spot with a check because after the GC bills out their clients then they (the client) usually have 30 days to pay the contractor and they the GC can add another 30 days till he pays you if that makes any sense so be in for the long haul on waiting for your payday. Then you have the matter of a certain percent withheld on the overall job for payment down the line when your work holds up whether your fault or not the GC will hold you to fixing up stuff. That is another story altogether.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Make sure you read the contract. I have had to wait 90 days before getting a check.

Some companies wont pay you till they get paid from the owner. So it can be even longer.


----------

